# Dusty hay



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I just bought 2 round bales of alfalfa/grass hay. 

There was a small amount of mold where the bale touched the ground but the bales have been in a shed and were put up without getting rained on so I don't think there is any mold.

When I handle the hay it looks like it's smoking for several seconds. The hay looks great and the goats picked at it as soon as I tossed some in the pen. They haven't had hay since last winter so they aren't used to eating hay yet.

Is it be mold or can hay just be dusty?


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

What's it smell like? I'll bet musty. I don't feed hay like that. Some say it's not a problem, but I don't take any chances.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

When in doubt throw it out....I use that motto more for my critters than myself! White smoke sounds like mold to me. Or DE. Have you dusted with DE? I did that once...I thought I had a real moldy bale of hay and chucked it. Then I remembered that I had dusted the area with DE and that was what I was seeing...not mold. dah!


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

Since we haven't exactly had a dry summer here in the midwest, I would say probably mold. The only time I've ever seen the bales dusty if it isn't mold, is if we'd had a really dry summer.
It's not so much that they were kept indoors or not, it's if they were baled incorrectly (still slightly moist) or not. I don't buy large bales or have my own done in large bales for that very reason. I've had to burn too many for it to be worth my money or time.
Lois


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Sounds moldy to me. I'd compost it. Moldy hay is a good way for the goats to get listeriosis.

HF


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

If you just bought the hay, you may want to call the folks from whom you bought it and let them know that it's moldy so they can have the opportunity to make it right by either replacing the bales with good hay or giving you back your money.

Round bales in this area go for upwards of $35, and that's just regular hay, not alfalfa. So you're out the money for the hay if you just compost it.

Couldn't hurt to try to get it straightened out with the seller.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I can't smell so that's not an option.

The hay isn't white. It looks fine to me.

The seller said he lucked out and got it baled between rainy periods. We did have a lot of humidity this summer and sometimes my lawn would still be wet way into the afternoon but that's a lawn with trees and not an open field.

I wonder if I could have it tested somewhere?


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sounds like mold to me too. I agree with Pony & think you should contact the seller. They *may* try to make things right, or they may not, but it's worth a try. I've only had 1 issue with moldy hay, it was years ago when I had my horses and had a delivery of 30 bales. 6 bales were bad, I contacted the seller and he was so embarassed and replaced the bales & gave me free delivery on my next order.  Mistakes happen, hopefully you'll get lucky & be able to swap it out.

Best Wishes,
Crystal
http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Last spring I bought 2 huge round bales and ended up tossing most of them into the compost pile.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

"Smoke", that sounds like mold for sure. Use it for cow hay. Sorry. Hay, particularly alfalfa hay, doesn't have to get wet or be put up wet to mold. Just the humidity in the air (and that coming up from the ground being held in a building) is enough to do it in a humid climate. I had a whole crop of grass hay ruined because our barn flooded from a big storm. The hay was all up on pallets, but the water in the air made it all "smoke". 

Get someone else to smell it. Alfalfa should smell yummy, not at all musty.

I've had my share of hay disappointments so I know how it feels.


----------

